# Pink pistol to the rescue!



## Grenadier (Mar 22, 2011)

Another feel-good story, this time, involving a pink revolver.  

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/03/2...atally-shoots-intruder-florida-home-invasion/

No surprise, that the intruder had quite a rap sheet:



> Hill had a criminal record stretching back nearly three decades -- including arrests for burglary, battery, drug possession and grand theft. He reportedly served a 13-year prison term in 1987 and was released in September after serving a fourth term behind bars.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 23, 2011)

Frack'n awesome.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 23, 2011)

> Panthaber, a 42-year-old arborist, said he believes he and his fiancee were targeted because of their wealth. He claimed a pizza delivery man and possible accomplice staked out the home for three months before Hill attempted to burglarize it.
> We live in a very prominent area and my fiancee wears a $60,000 engagement ring, he said. The pizza man knew we had money because sometimes we needed change for a $100 bill when he came to deliver pizza.


 
Maybe if you tried being a little less conspicuous about your wealth, people wouldn't know that you kept large amounts of money at your house.

I mean, as inconspicuous about being loaded as a 43-year-old with a 25-year-old "beauty queen" wife can be.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 23, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Maybe if you tried being a little less conspicuous about your wealth, people wouldn't know that you kept large amounts of money at your house.



Yeah.  And rape victims have it coming if they dress provocatively.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 23, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah. And rape victims have it coming if they dress provocatively.


 
Wow, that was out of character for you, Bill.  You usually respond more rationally, and you've made points about taking preventative steps to avoid crime in the past.

Flashing $100 bills at a pizza delivery is idiotic.  They don't carry that kind of money, and even if they did you're still telegraphing to a complete stranger that you have large denominations of bills on hand.  Telling a national news organization that your wife is walking around with a $60,000 rock on her finger is idiotic.  

But hey - at least they now know that she has a gun.  Except...



> She was not a good shot at the range, he quipped.


 
*facepalm*


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 23, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Wow, that was out of character for you, Bill.  You usually respond more rationally, and you've made points about taking preventative steps to avoid crime in the past.



I think it is very smart to avoid trouble.  I saw your comment as blaming the victim, rather than offering advice on how they could have avoided becoming victims.



> Flashing $100 bills at a pizza delivery is idiotic.  They don't carry that kind of money, and even if they did you're still telegraphing to a complete stranger that you have large denominations of bills on hand.  Telling a national news organization that your wife is walking around with a $60,000 rock on her finger is idiotic.



Yes, it is.



> But hey - at least they now know that she has a gun.  Except...
> *facepalm*



Hehehe.

Having said that I don't go along with blaming the victim, may I also say that it's not smart to attract attention to oneself.  Here's the deal - I don't think it would wise for me to flash around a roll of cash (assuming I had one, which I don't).  But if I made that mistake, it in no way makes the person robbing me less responsible for their actions.

Maybe we both meant the same thing. I guess your wording just hit me kind of funny.  If I misunderstood, my apologies.

One last thing - not directed at you; but this has been bugging me since I read the story...I think there is more to it than is being told.

Something just doesn't ring true here.  Something's not right.  This guy is just some random stranger with a long criminal record, who shows up at 3 a.m., knocks on the door, grabs the wife around the face and drags her upstairs to her bedroom - which presumably her husband also shares - and begins to assault her with him there?  No, I'm not buying this really.  I don't know what else is going on, but my gut is telling me something else is happening here.  I'll bet they knew him.  And I have a feeling something else was going on.

Waiting for the other shoe to drop...


----------



## lklawson (Mar 24, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> But hey - at least they now know that she has a gun.  Except...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like she was a plenty good shot to me.

Maybe the Fiance (not hubby) is a wang?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Mar 24, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> One last thing - not directed at you; but this has been bugging me since I read the story...I think there is more to it than is being told.
> 
> Something just doesn't ring true here.  Something's not right.  This guy is just some random stranger with a long criminal record, who shows up at 3 a.m., knocks on the door, grabs the wife around the face and drags her upstairs to her bedroom - which presumably her husband also shares - and begins to assault her with him there?  No, I'm not buying this really.  I don't know what else is going on, but my gut is telling me something else is happening here.  I'll bet they knew him.  And I have a feeling something else was going on.
> 
> Waiting for the other shoe to drop...


That could be, but it doesn't have to be.

The article says Brown (the lady) answered a knock at the door at 3AM.  Planthaber (the male fiance) may have been asleep in bed and maybe Brown was awake watching reruns of Futurama or something.  I know this happens in my house with regularity.  Either I or my wife will go to bed before the other, sometimes hours before if one of us is extra tired or the other has something they want to accomplish.

As for whether or not Hill knew the couple, well maybe or maybe not.  Planthaber claims that Hill staked out their residence for THREE MONTHS.  The article further hedges and says that police, "havent yet determined the relationship, if any, Hill had with the couple."

There may be more to this story than a rich jerk who wants to flaunt his wealth, his hot fiance, and her pink gun... or there may not be.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 24, 2011)

Y'know, I'm glad that the Planthabers were able to successfully defend themselves against an intruder. That said, these two appear to be thoroughly wretched human beings. 

*Pistol-Packin' Beauty Queen Looks to Cash In on Home Invasion Shooting*



> The Florida beauty queen who gunned down a home intruder with her pink .38-caliber handgun is looking to capitalize on the deadly shooting, demanding at least $1,500 for a racy photo of herself posing with the weapon.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 24, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Y'know, I'm glad that the Planthabers were able to successfully defend themselves against an intruder. That said, these two appear to be thoroughly wretched human beings.
> 
> *Pistol-Packin' Beauty Queen Looks to Cash In on Home Invasion Shooting*



Man, this is just getting stranger and stranger.  I am still waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 24, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Y'know, I'm glad that the Planthabers were able to successfully defend themselves against an intruder. That said, these two appear to be thoroughly wretched human beings.
> 
> *Pistol-Packin' Beauty Queen Looks to Cash In on Home Invasion Shooting*


Well, yeah.

According to Fox, Planthaber texted the photo to them "with no terms or conditions for usage."  And Fox went ahead and used it.  I'm betting that Brown (*NOT* Mrs. Planthaber - yet) took the pic as kinda a bedroom thing for her Fiance.  Planthaber then, sent it on to Fox, maybe he was "bragging" or maybe he was thinking he was making them an "offer" and that they couldn't use it without specific permission (which is what *I* would think).

Maybe Ms. Brown had the shots taken professionally hoping to get a modeling deal or to sell them to American Rifleman or something.  She IS a "former Beauty Queen," after all, and is used to the idea of making her living off of her looks (and what's wrong with that, again?).

In any case, it appears that Fox took advantage of this "with no terms or conditions for usage" thing and cashed in.

So now Ms. Brown is pissed.  She's been screwed (ahem) by Mr. Planthaber because he either released pics that was supposed to be "private" or because he released modeling pics intended for sale and didn't know what he was doing: "He's a fiance. He's not my manager," said Ms. Brown.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

